# Brook Trout



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey y’all, this spring I would like to go to Tennessee or West Virginia to catch my first brook trout. I’m looking to fish tiny creeks far away from another living soul. I’m assembling a 3 or 4 wt setup for this mission. Trouble is that I don’t know how far in to the mountains to go before I reach brookie streams. Anyone help a brother out? I don’t need specific locations, just a general idea of how far to travel. Any tips would be greatly appreciated! Feel free to PM if you don’t want to post info publicly. Thank you!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

If your fishing in the Smokies, get up high. The brookies are mostly in the higher elevations, and can be caught pretty easily. The streams are small and fast up that high and the fish small but plentiful. Don't discount PA either. A lot of wild brook trout streams not too far over the boarder. The easiest place in my opinion is to get up to northern Michigan. I think literally any moving water you find up there holds native brooks.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

many of the brookie streams that i have fished in PA and TN are so small that you could use just a cane pole with line attached to float a fly. I do have a 3wt with a short 6' rod that i use on mountain streams in smokies (TN region). also have a stubby 5' spinning rig for small streams. watch any special regulations as in the TN part of smokies you are hook and bait restricted depending on the waters.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

If you end up in the Smokys There's a GSM park map that shows the streams that contain brook trout and the areas of the stream that provide brookies. I might still have one packed away in my camping gear and I'll take a look when I get some time but I'm sure with a little bit of searching you could find it.
The GSM's is a great place to get away and catch brook trout.
Good luck !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

https://www.researchgate.net/figure...-Smoky-Mountains-National-Park_fig4_268267225
Smokeys trout stream map 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

One thing to remember about fishing for Brook Trout in the Smokys. You have to be in good physical condition to get to them. I have caught a dozen brook trout up high in the west Pigeon River up by the Chimney Tops trail. There is also a small stream that goes up to Chimney tops. You drive up Newfound Gap road to get up there. I think its >4000 feet elevation. When you get there you have to hike and boulder hop to fish for them. You not only have to be in shape you have to have some agility (ie. youth). I did this fishing maybe 15 years ago. I would not attempt it now. If you are not in good shape do not go to the Smokys with the intention of catching Brook trout, stay down near the Little River and fish for Brown trout roadside.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

18inchBrown said:


> One thing to remember about fishing for Brook Trout in the Smokys. You have to be in good physical condition to get to them. I have caught a dozen brook trout up high in the west Pigeon River up by the Chimney Tops trail. There is also a small stream that goes up to Chimney tops. You drive up Newfound Gap road to get up there. I think its >4000 feet elevation. When you get there you have to hike and boulder hop to fish for them. You not only have to be in shape you have to have some agility (ie. youth). I did this fishing maybe 15 years ago. I would not attempt it now. If you are not in good shape do not go to the Smokys with the intention of catching Brook trout, stay down near the Little River and fish for Brown trout roadside.


this is very true especially if you wish to walk up the streams. however, if you cross reference the hiking guide books with fish locations, you can find trails that are not too far off the streams and you can hit those stream locations more easily. otherwise, yes you need to be part mountain goat.

And remember, once you walk (climb) up that stream to fish, you then have to climb back down too. this is also where the hiking maps come in handy as you may find a more friendly extraction trail than back down the stream. so, bring your map, compass, and gps as 50-feet in the thick stuff surrounding the streams and you can't even see the tip of your fly rod.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Don't make this a bigger deal than necessary. There are plenty of brook trout in PA within a two hour drive of NE Ohio. Just about any small stream will hold wild brook trout.


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

Tons of wild brookies in PA:
https://www.fishandboat.com/Fish/PennsylvaniaFishes/Trout/Documents/PAwildernessTroutStreams.pdf

https://www.fishandboat.com/Fish/PennsylvaniaFishes/Trout/Documents/classa.pdf

Just make sure you always work down to up with wild trout. I made that mistake first couple of times I tried. As soon as they know you are there that hole is one.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I love fishing for these. I take a small collapsible pole. Usually just a tiny teardrop ice jig and a small chunk of worm has worked for me. Drop it in a hole and if something is there and hungry it's usually on. Been my technique in the adirondacks, ontario, SD, etc. Of course check local regs. Some places have hook, live bait and other restrictions. I do think that ontario may be the worst for having to check each individual lake restriction.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I dont know if wanting to be in the Smokies is part of the draw for this brookie trip, cant blame you there , but if not, Ive caught them in Michigans Thumb area , around West Branch. A lot closer


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I've got wild brookies within walking distance of my front door. I love those little guys. I've never fished for them in WV or TN, there's a guy who posts here who fishes for trout in WV a lot. He should be around before too long. When I lived in NE Ohio, I went to pa quite a bit for them. And brown trout.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'll tell you about a place in PA that I know has brookies. The Youghiogheny River right below the Yough dam. It's just this side of the Maryland boarder, so it's a bit of a hike, but still closer than Tennessee. It's an undershot dam, and the river flows underground for a good 1/4 mile before it re-emerges so the water is ice cold! You can catch brookies there on the hottest August day you can imagine. 

BTW, it's pronounced Yock-uh-GAIN-ee.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I live in SW Ohio (cinci) so For me TN is probably closer than PA, but honestly I’ll be up for wherever. Michigan might also be a good bet. I was just thinking WV or TN would be the closest bets for me. Thanks for all the tips guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

If you decide to do the Smokies, this is the best fly shop around. https://littleriveroutfitters.com/ They can tell you where to fish, what to use, and when to go. Say on the Townsend side of Smokies if you want the laid back old style - Little River Outfitters is here. if you want party central then Pigeonforge and Gatlinburg is one big crowded tourist trap town.

I can't guarantee you fish... but if coming to Smokies, I'd be glad to join you for a day of rock crawling and fishing...


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I go to both WV and TN for trout, and most of my brookie experience is WV. I have fished small streams in TN but always catch browns and bows where the guys I'm with like to fish. I can tell you in WV you do not have to go far to find them. My personal advice, find a larger known brook trout stream and hoof it upstream its tributaries looking for them. That's what I usually do and have really good results. No offense, I'm not going to hot spot everywhere I go specifically, but finding a known larger stream online isn't that hard, and hit the tribs from there. It's a great way to get away from people.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

TheCream said:


> I go to both WV and TN for trout, and most of my brookie experience is WV. I have fished small streams in TN but always catch brookies and bows where the guys I'm with like to fish. I can tell you in WV you do not have to go far to find them. My personal advice, find a larger known brook trout stream and hoof it upstream its tributaries looking for them. That's what I usually do and have really good results. No offense, I'm not going to hot spot everywhere I go specifically, but finding a known larger stream online isn't that hard, and hit the tribs from there. It's a great way to get away from people.


Great advice, thanks! I guess the main point of this post is I’m unsure of how far up in to the mountains to go until streams cross from warm water to cold water habitat. I’ll check out some known streams and see where that leads me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Yep. The cream is who I was looking for this info.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

kingofamberley said:


> Great advice, thanks! I guess the main point of this post is I’m unsure of how far up in to the mountains to go until streams cross from warm water to cold water habitat. I’ll check out some known streams and see where that leads me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A good place to start is to look at known, popular trout streams and start looking for their tribs on Google Maps/Earth. Two prime examples, well-known trout streams, the Cranberry and Williams Rivers. I don't think it's really hot-spotting because it's so well known, but Tea Creek is a large trib of the Williams (and a campground right next to it). Very good brook trout stream. Not far at all from roads to access, but you can hike upstream and away from the roads.

I typically take that "model" of approach and apply it to other streams and it typically works really well in WV. Known trout stream to its tribs...and even sometimes to the tribs of the tribs.

Look at the two images (screen shots) I attached. Williams River, Tea Creek. If you zoom back and go a little farther downstream, look at screen shot #2. Several more options for tribs of the Williams and road access is pretty easy. I've never fished those streams, but I absolutely would.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd add one more thing. Don't judge the book (stream) by what you see at an access point. One of my favorite WV streams is a ditch you can step across by where you park, but hundreds of yards upstream are large pools and deep runs. Don't assume it's going to all be like what you see where you access it.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Also if you are willing to take the trip to the northern part of the lower peninsula in Michigan there are some excellent brook trout streams where mid teen (and a few bigger) brookies lurk. If you are thinking about heading that way I can shoot you some info on some lesser know flows up there that hold some good fish. Also just an excellent place to vacation in summer. 

Lots of well known streams up that way like the Black as well.


----------



## CalebBone (Aug 29, 2015)

Grew up in WV fly fishing before relocating to OH 5 years ago; my father even tied flies commercially for many years, so the family knows a few spots. Will send you some recommendations.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

TheCream said:


> I go to both WV and TN for trout, and most of my brookie experience is WV. I have fished small streams in TN but always catch browns and bows where the guys I'm with like to fish. I can tell you in WV you do not have to go far to find them. My personal advice, find a larger known brook trout stream and hoof it upstream its tributaries looking for them. That's what I usually do and have really good results. No offense, I'm not going to hot spot everywhere I go specifically, but finding a known larger stream online isn't that hard, and hit the tribs from there. It's a great way to get away from people.


This is sound advice! The farther you're willing to hike up in there, the more likely you are to find a spring fed creek. They have the coldest water and are the most likely to hold brookies! My buddy knew a guy who bought his Dad's camp in PA. It had a spring fed creek running through it. There was one spot that had a rock lined hole about 10 feet deep! They'd go up there and dive in on sweltering hot Summer days. He'd open his eyes underwater and see big brookies swimming around all over the place!


----------



## noahdoak (Nov 26, 2019)

Look, i’m reviving this thread, but here’s my input. I’ve spent years fishing for native brookies in WV, PA, and Maryland. The general rule out there is that you find a stream that is 2000’ elevation or higher, and start fishing. If you’re in WV, I’ve had my best luck in Cheat River tribs or (very far up) Potomac or Greenbrier tribs. For Maryland, you can’t possibly go wrong with any trib of the Savage river, and there will be plenty of them in the main stem of the Savage as well. In PA, there are so many brookies that i couldn’t even quantify a certain stream. Just look for streams above 2000’ in southern PA, and streams above 1400’ in northern PA, and you’ll find some great brookie water.


----------



## Gogol (Nov 17, 2020)

WV and Tennessee are good options but depending on where in Ohio you are, PA and NY can be closer. It's hard to beat just heading East on 80 into PA. People forget that fully 1/3 of PA lies North of Route 80. There's no major cities and hence, not too many people. Plenty of blue lines in and around Allegheny National Forest. PA also has excellent online resources for finding both stocked and wild trout rivers. Spend some time on fishandboat.com exploring all the info, it's really awesome. With a bit of planning you can find some great ideas for a hike-in hike-out fishing trip where you're not far from civilization but feel like you're out in the wilderness. Almost all of the little blue lines on the maps up in the highlands will contain brookies. Many won't be named (at least on the map) but are worth exploring. What I do is find a known stream that's either stocked or has wild populations and then just devote some time to finding little feeder creeks that are largely unmarked.

Just go ahead an buy an out of state PA license, it'll be one of the best investments you can make in your fishing future.


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

I will second cranberry wilderness area in wv. You won't be alone but you can bike away from the crowds and there are some really nice bookies in there.
Also, I've only been to the smokies once but I camped at elkmontt camp in little river. There is a very nice trail that goes upstream from the camp and, yes you need to be in shape, rock hopping rocks the size if Volkswagens was what I remembered, that was 20 years ago. I wasn't the best fly fisher then but was was amongst the bookies. Good luck. 
If mi, is an option, you can try grayling area of au Sable, but that may not be what you are looking for,larger water, with a nice mixed bag of fish but plenty of brookies. Good luck


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

For example of why not to judge by the access point "great point TheCream".


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

This thread’s resurgence made me realize I never posted a follow up. The WV trip was a success:








Now that I have more experience (and a new phone with a better camera) I plan on making forays in to other states this year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noahdoak (Nov 26, 2019)

That’s awesome man, I actually have the same remington rod and reel you do that I use for brookies and other wild trout in small streams. Congrats!


----------

